
How many ways can you arrange 128 tennis balls? - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11724.html
======
hanging
Blogspam of

[http://www.joh.cam.ac.uk/how-many-ways-can-you-
arrange-128-t...](http://www.joh.cam.ac.uk/how-many-ways-can-you-
arrange-128-tennis-balls-researchers-solve-apparently-impossible-problem)

